# insurance providers



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Who do you recommend for commercial insurance. We have general 1m right now, but need E&O, and commercial auto to get approved with some of these companies. any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

LaCaSa said:


> Who do you recommend for commercial insurance. We have general 1m right now, but need E&O, and commercial auto to get approved with some of these companies. any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you.


 
Friend has been a GC for YEARS has a great record and he went to get E&O it was 4500 for t he policy and LLOYDS OF LONDON was the only carrier that would cover him. Lloyds is a last ditch provider they are high risk providers. Once PPR and REO was said the ins broker gasped. Commercial auto just about anyone can cover just depends on your and your ee's ( employees) driving records.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I have 3 Commercial Insurance Policys.
1 General Contracting Policy 1M
1 Mortgage Field Services Policy W/Errors & Emissions Policy 1M/2M 
for 25k Gross York Jersey has $1250


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

LaCasa,

The choices for E&O for P&P are slim. York Jersey is the main Surplus Lines Broker for Foreclosure E&O Coverage.

Rates are based off Gross Receipts.


----------



## Dave/Shane (May 16, 2014)

So general contractor coverage isn't enough ?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not for many of the Nationals. Providers like York Jersey have mortgage field service policies written up specifically for companies like Safeguard.


----------



## DHS (Jan 18, 2014)

I am currently in the market for the same insurance and understand that the following companies provide the policies you are looking for. I have no personal experience with any of them.Good luck !




*Orep.org: 312-656-2809 
*York Jersey Underwriters: 800-392-6958
*InsuranceTek: 800-505-1555
*Leonard Insurance: 800-451-1904
*Brunswick Companies: 877-915-9203
**The Small Business Team (949) 270-0609


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

DHS said:


> I am currently in the market for the same insurance and understand that the following companies provide the policies you are looking for. I have no personal experience with any of them.Good luck !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be careful about the insurance required by the nationals favorite carrier. I found out in some cases it will only cover you for work for that specific national. So you would need a second policy for other customers.


----------



## NewYork (Mar 22, 2014)

*Insurace*

Insurance TEK out of Washington state ask for Lorelei We have insurance thru them competitive pricing


----------



## NewYork (Mar 22, 2014)

Keep in mind that most of theses policies are just for the mortgage field service if you do other work for homeowners directly this policy wont cover you so you need to maintain your current policy as well


----------

